
Pump and dump - daveb
THIS APPEARED ON CRAIG'S LIST<p>What am I doing wrong? <p>
Okay, I'm tired of beating around the bush. I'm a beautiful 
(spectacularly beautiful) 25 year old girl. I'm articulate and classy. 
I'm not from New York. I'm looking to get married to a guy who makes at 
least half a million a year. I know how that sounds, but keep in mind 
that a million a year is middle class in New York City, so I don't think 
I'm overreaching at all. <p>Are there any guys who make 500K or more on this board? Any wives? Could 
you send me some tips? I dated a business man who makes average around 
200 - 250. But that's where I seem to hit a roadblock. 250,000 won't get 
me to central park west. I know a woman in my yoga class who was married 
to an investment banker and lives in Tribeca, and she's not as pretty as 
I am, nor is she a great genius. So what is she doing right? How do I 
get to her level? <p>Here are my questions specifically: <p>- Where do you single rich men hang out? Give me specifics- bars, 
restaurants, gyms <p>- What are you looking for in a mate? Be honest guys, you won't hurt my 
feelings <p>- Is there an age range I should be targeting (I'm 25)? <p>- Why are some of the women living lavish lifestyles on the upper east 
side so plain? I've seen really 'plain jane' boring types who have 
nothing to offer married to incredibly wealthy guys. I've seen drop dead 
gorgeous girls in singles bars in the east village. What's the story 
there? <p>- Jobs I should look out for? Everyone knows - lawyer, investment 
banker, doctor. How much do those guys really make? And where do they 
hang out? Where do the hedge fund guys hang out? <p>- How you decide marriage vs. just a girlfriend? I am looking for 
MARRIAGE ONLY <p>Please hold your insults - I'm putting myself out there in an honest 
way. Most beautiful women are superficial; at least I'm being up front 
about it. I wouldn't be searching for these kind of guys if I wasn't 
able to match them - in looks, culture, sophistication, and keeping a 
nice home and hearth. <p>* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or 
other commercial interests <p>PostingID: 432279810 <p>THE ANSWER <p>Dear Pers-431649184: <p>I read your posting with great interest and have thought meaningfully 
about your dilemma. I offer the following analysis of your predicament. 
Firstly, I'm not wasting your time, I qualify as a guy who fits your 
bill; that is I make more than $500K per year. That said here's how I 
see it. <p>Your offer, from the prospective of a guy like me, is plain and simple a 
cr@ppy business deal. Here's why. Cutting through all the B.S., what you 
suggest is a simple trade: you bring your looks to the party and I bring 
my money. Fine, simple. But here's the rub, your looks will fade and my 
money will likely continue into perpetuity...in fact, it is very likely 
that my income increases but it is an absolute certainty that you won't 
be getting any more beautiful! <p>So, in economic terms you are a depreciating asset and I am an earning 
asset. Not only are you a depreciating asset, your depreciation 
accelerates! Let me explain, you're 25 now and will likely stay pretty 
hot for the next 5 years, but less so each year. Then the fade begins in 
earnest. By 35 stick a fork in you! <p>So in Wall Street terms, we would call you a trading position, not a buy 
and hold...hence the rub...marriage. It doesn't make good business sense 
to "buy you" (which is what you're asking) so I'd rather lease. In case 
you think I'm being cruel, I would say the following. If my money were 
to go away, so would you, so when your beauty fades I need an out. It's 
as simple as that. So a deal that makes sense is dating, not marriage. <p>Separately, I was taught early in my career about efficient markets. So, 
I wonder why a girl as "articulate, classy and spectacularly beautiful" 
as you has been unable to find your sugar daddy. I find it hard to 
believe that if you are as gorgeous as you say you are that the $500K 
hasn't found you, if not only for a tryout. <p>By the way, you could always find a way to make your own money and then 
we wouldn't need to have this difficult conversation. <p>With all that said, I must say you're going about it the right way. 
Classic "pump and dump." 
I hope this is helpful, and if you want to enter into some sort of 
lease, let me know.
======
neilk
BREAKING: Y Combinator News is turning into Reddit.

~~~
omouse
Agreed. Someone please delete this post!

~~~
almost
+1 Delete. I'd ban poster as well personally.

------
kirubakaran
While I don't agree that this news item belongs here, the following is
probably the version slightly more suitable for this place:

A Craigslist Posting From An Enterprising Young Founder
[http://valleywag.com/tech/superficial/a-craigslist-
posting-f...](http://valleywag.com/tech/superficial/a-craigslist-posting-from-
an-enterprising-young-founder-308535.php)

(source: some time ago in reddit)

(But it is just as much a waste of time)

~~~
gml
excellent. very nice application.

------
sethjohn
This is unhelpful on a message board devoted to internet startups (not to
mention mysoginistic and probably fake).

~~~
daveb
Your right, I should not have posted this on YCnews. I got a kick out of it,
but probably would not want to read about it when looking for insight. If I
could delete it I would.

~~~
gml
How exactly is this unhelpful? This woman obviously has not created any value
for herself and is now confused as to why no one is finding value in her. I
fail to see how this doesn't apply to business, especially startups. If this
woman had considered herself as a startup she would spend time building value
for herself. She would find one of two things, either someone would be
interested in a merger or she would be satisfied to stand on her own. I agree
that this is probably fake, and is most certainly a repost of a repost, but it
certainly has something important to teach us. Why should we hide behind views
that we don't believe in? Do you truly believe that his response to this woman
is misogynistic? It sounds pretty straight and truthful to me.

------
chaostheory
It's not a pc post; but it still highlights an interesting socio-economic
trend... Real post or not, here's the (probable) reason the craigslist girl
still can't find her Mr Right:

<http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto-3210.html>

Today, men of power desire women of power...

------
gml
my guess, those "plain jane" women, have wealth. and i don't mean puff daddy
"i just bought a lexus in cash" rich, i'm talking about "i own a silver mine
in colorado" wealthy. this woman is getting exactly what she's putting out,
being treated like a cheap hooker. no one is going to marry you if you act
like a hooker, unless you're one hell of a successful hooker.

you're not much of a challenge for someone who's interested in insurmountable
challenges if you can simply be bought. you might fare well for a couple of
years but dont be surprised when the tarnish wears off if you're not simply
replaced.

------
cstejerean
i really liked the reply

~~~
migpwr
i did too! like 3 submissions ago...

~~~
jraines
and on digg and reddit . . .

